# RecipeDB - Devo's GB Ale



## devo (12/3/08)

Devo's GB Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes Pale ale made with 100% BB ale malt and 100% NZ green bullet hop flowers. The last hop addition of 22gm goes into the secondary fermenter. A very simple, back to basic beer to make. Ideal for AG noobs.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg BB Ale Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 10mins)    10 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Danstar - Nottingham       Misc     0.5 g Irish Moss         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 46.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 5 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## sav (9/8/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Devo's GB Ale
> 
> 
> View attachment 18120



Devo's hows it going, I love the green bullet , I used the same same recipe and added bit of choc wheat,med crystal,nottingham goes hard at 18,nice and malty,I have converted a few with this one,I dont want the keg to run out will do again for sure.


----------



## jbirbeck (25/8/08)

I cracked open a bottle of this after a week and it was magnificent. I will have to do this one again and again. I love the Green Bullet flavour and the smell is supurb.


----------



## devo (25/8/08)

Cheers fellas, I was thinking the other day of doing another one of these soon but using 1056 instead of Nottingham.


----------



## jbirbeck (25/8/08)

I actually used 1084 as I had been using it to do a few stouts. worked a treat.


----------



## tallie (4/8/09)

Thanks also for the recipe! This was one of my first AG beers and you're right - very simple, but with great results. Reminds me of some of the NZ ales I've tasted over the years, no doubt from the hops. I also substituted S05 for Nottingham, but plan to try it again one day with the latter.

Cheers,
Kris.


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/09)

Bump. 
I've recently brewed an all GB ale which is in cold conditioning at the moment. Winkle tipped me off to your recipe on another thread.

Mine is lower in hops 

4000 galaxy pilsener
500 rice
500 Chinese maltose syrup into fermenter

20 GB 90 mins
10 GB 10 mins
15 GB hop tea into secondary

US-05


I'm aiming more for a 'fake lager' than an ale but depending how it turns out I'll go a bit more towards your recipe next time. Love that Green Bullet, pity we live opposite ends of the country as a taste off would be interesting :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wisey (5/10/09)

Hrmmm, this recipe is lined up next


----------

